# Flylady week of Oct. 12: The Bathroom and One Extra Room



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Zone 3: The Bathroom and One Extra Room
(I know that my extra room will be the office)

This month's Habit is: Paper Clutter( fits with the office)

Zone 3: Mission #1 Monday: wipe down around the base and the back of the toilet

Tuesday:Empty your bathroom trash can and wash with hot water and cleaner. I like to fill it when I am cleaning with the floor washing water (a glug of ammonia and a drop of dish wash liquid). I line my trash can so its not too dirty, but the ouside does need scrubbing every now and then and flylady is so good to get those things we forget in this manner of lists.

Wednesday:Go through the medicine cabinet and throw out old medicines or other items that need to be thrown out. In my case, I want to go through some vanity drawers!

Thursday:Scrub the sinks and faucets. I do a swish and wipe every day of the sink and toilet as Flylady suggests so this is a very easy thing.

Friday:Mop the floor.

***I hope all you lurkers will help me keep this thread going and add some of your tips or things you need inspiration to do.


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

I haven't felt well in the past week, so the daily stuff has fallen behind, but I'm better today, so back on the band wagon!!

For me it's all about doing something when I notice it needs to be done and not putting it off until later, or setting something down wherever I'm at instead of where it needs to be!!

Paper clutter is my nemesis!! Getting a hold on that is a big job, but one I definitely need to conquer.

Friday is my empty the trash day, but I certainly need to think about cleaning the cans - so thank you for the reminder!

At the moment I have large pods of clutter removal on my mind. I've found new homes for some things. I gather the piles together and then load them in the car so I don't forget to take them to their new home or donate them. Today I plan to drop off two bags of childrens clothes at the shelter for DD. I have 3 pods of stuff at home I need to get delivered.

BABY STEPS!!!


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

MTM: You (and Flylady) have been tempting me. I'll be out of town for a little over a week, then my sister and I have promised each other to come over and help deep clean one room................then I will follow you and Flylady. I'm looking forward to it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

OUVIckie: You are in luck! This months habit is paper clutter! You can read her article on paper clutter Here:
http://www.flylady.net/d/habits-of-the-month/october/

I am going to try to replace the tattered file folders with plastic ones as its impossible to file stuff (AND YES, i WANT PAPER FOR MY FINANCIALS!)


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Trying to remember to update my control journal for this room. I need to buy hand and bath towels. Need to keep an eye out when I go to Ross next time.

How is every one else doing this week? I've decluttered the bathroom and it's ready for cleaning, sweeping and washing the floor. I soaked the toilets with cleaner while we were out and cleaned them after. I handwashed delicate tops in the sink and then washed the sink with the soapy water after.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Tomorrow I hope to go through some hotel containers of lotion/shampoo/conditioner and get those used up.


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

I've been getting rid of paperwork and filling boxes with more donations for delivery to the shelter this week. 
I did manage to clean our master bath and got rid of a lot of clutter off the double sink counters. 

I washed a comforter and pulled down a set of matching curtains in the guest bedroom and a pair of sheers from the living room. I'm washing the curtains & sheers, so I can donate them too. I have new blinds for both windows - one from the thrift store for the bedroom and the large one for the living room. I just need to get them up.

Cleaning accomplished and more junk out the door. Woohoo!!!!!


----------

